# Heroes Predictions



## Calvibaptist (Nov 8, 2007)

This is taken from another thread on best sitcoms:



jdlongmire said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



Here is the new thread. My only question about that situation is that once Sylar gets the regenerative power, he can't die. Even Peter blew up and didn't die. How could Sylar then be defeated?

Another brewing concern I have: They already had a situation where they saved New York City from blowing up. Now, in the second season they are going to have to change the future to save 93% of the world's population from dying from a plague. Are they jumping the shark too soon?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2007)

The first season started out with the idea that NY was going to blow up. This season's story arch seems consistent with that.

I think that Sylar will get his abilities back and also acquire the "black tears of death" power. But they plainly called the virus that killers 93% of the population the Shanti Virus, so it must be a form of the mutation that Dr. Suresh just discovered. So I'm not exactly sure how he is going to fit into the big picture yet. But don't you just "love" to hate him?

The story line with Adam is a nice twist, but I think that Hiro will kick his tucas eventually.

Poor Peter is seemingly doomed to be used by the bad guy, once again, toward the potential destruction of the human race. Though I agree that he is the Heroes hero. 

And concerning the regeneration power... didn't Adam say that he could be killed by having his head cut off (a la Highlander)? And Clair was dead last season as long as the stick was in the back of her brain case.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 8, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> The first season started out with the idea that NY was going to blow up. This season's story arch seems consistent with that.



This is my concern, though. What can top saving 93% of the world's population? Have they played all their cards in the second season? How can they top this?



Southern Presbyterian said:


> I think that Sylar will get his abilities back and also acquire the "black tears of death" power. But they plainly called the virus that killers 93% of the population the Shanti Virus, so it must be a form of the mutation that Dr. Suresh just discovered. So I'm not exactly sure how he is going to fit into the big picture yet. But don't you just "love" to hate him?



Oh, Sylar will be back with a vengeance. He is a great bad guy. Perhaps he kills someone who has the virus and is able to spread it. That way he gets the destruction he wanted before, but on a greater scale.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> The story line with Adam is a nice twist, but I think that Hiro will kick his tucas eventually.



I agree. But it is pretty cool that they now have Sylar, Adam, and Parkman's dad (whatever his name is) to deal with. Although, Parkman seemed to figure out how to take care of his dad.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Poor Peter is seemingly doomed to be used by the bad guy, once again, toward the potential destruction of the human race. Though I agree that he is the Heroes hero.



I still don't get what happened to him. He blew up. Then you see him chained in a shipping truck. Did the Company do this? Why does he have amnesia? Are they going to answer these questions.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> And concerning the regeneration power... didn't Adam say that he could be killed by having his head cut off (a la Highlander)? And Clair was dead last season as long as the stick was in the back of her brain case.



I guess you're right. There can be only one. Speaking of Claire, what's up with her dad (HRG)? They are trying to make him look evil again. Are they going to kill him off?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 8, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> And concerning the regeneration power... didn't Adam say that he could be killed by having his head cut off (a la Highlander)? And Clair was dead last season as long as the stick was in the back of her brain case.


 I am addicted to Heroes.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2007)

So what part does Monica, the mimic, play in the over all story? She's related to Nici and Micah so I'm thinking she has to tie into the big picture some how.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 9, 2007)

An now Nikki is going to be de-powered? She is way too much part of the "eye-candy" plan to
"expire" her, so maybe she'll be the first one cured after she is used and abused as a human guinea pig for the season...

I think Monica is going to be cannon-fodder, just like the nuclear dude...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 9, 2007)

I predict that NBC will make a lot of money from advertising revenue during the Heroes time slot.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I predict that NBC will make a lot of money from advertising revenue during the Heroes time slot.



 - You are, indeed, a profit!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 9, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> An now Nikki is going to be de-powered? She is way too much part of the "eye-candy" plan to
> "expire" her, so maybe she'll be the first one cured after she is used and abused as a human guinea pig for the season...
> 
> I think Monica is going to be cannon-fodder, just like the nuclear dude...



I didn't think they would kill of Mr. Sulu either, but they did. And we never did find out what his power was. Hey, I wonder if Andy is somehow related to Claire, since they have the same power. I do think you are right about Monica. They will end up killing her off (probably Sylar). Nikki will make a recovery and be her destructive self. She ties in to the whole thing to well.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 9, 2007)

It tends to interfere with Monday Night Football so I've never gotten into it.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 9, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> It tends to interfere with Monday Night Football so I've never gotten into it.



Yeah, boy, those close games like Pittsburgh-Baltimore, Indianapolis-Jacksonville, and New England-Cincinnati really keep me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > It tends to interfere with Monday Night Football so I've never gotten into it.
> ...


I should stipulate that when I actually bother to watch Tv it would be part of an MNF game, no interest in your Heroes, even non-partial blowouts keep me away.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 9, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > No Longer A Libertine said:
> ...



I understand completely. Most of the TV that I watch is sports. I am obviously partial to Heroes and, recently, The Office has piqued my interest.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I didn't think they would kill of Mr. Sulu either, but they did. And we never did find out what his power was. Hey, I wonder if Andy is somehow related to Claire, since they have the same power. I do think you are right about Monica. They will end up killing her off (probably Sylar). Nikki will make a recovery and be her destructive self. She ties in to the whole thing to well.



Claire's real dad is "Flyingman", Peter's brother, and her mom is a fire-starter. How would Adam fit into that?

I think Parkman's dad is out of it, at least for now. 

I do suppose that Monica is a dead woman, but will be at the hands of Sylar? Maya and Alejandro as well will fall prey to Sylar.

Noah Bennet (HRG) is the quintessential "gray morals" guy of most all graphic novels. He is "just trying to protect his family" but he will do whatever he must toward that end. Sounds kind of post-modern, doesn't it? 

Sulu is gone, but I want to know where O'hura went after she answered the door.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 9, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think they would kill of Mr. Sulu either, but they did. And we never did find out what his power was. Hey, I wonder if Andy is somehow related to Claire, since they have the same power. I do think you are right about Monica. They will end up killing her off (probably Sylar). Nikki will make a recovery and be her destructive self. She ties in to the whole thing to well.
> ...



Don't forget that Adam has been around for 400 years now. He can't die (except for the Highlander scenario). He easily could be her great-great-great grandfather that she doesn't know about.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> I think Parkman's dad is out of it, at least for now.



Yeah, they'll probably keep him locked inside his own mind for a while. But he will be back.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> I do suppose that Monica is a dead woman, but will be at the hands of Sylar? Maya and Alejandro as well will fall prey to Sylar.



In addition to that, did they really change the future (save NY) from last year's season? Sylar still has the power to blow up. And he won't die because he is eventually going to kill Andy (my little prediction). He takes his brain out, which would stop the whole regeneration thing. In last years glimpse at the future, Sylar had the ability to change your perception of reality and became President (pretending to be Nathan). It could still happen.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Noah Bennet (HRG) is the quintessential "gray morals" guy of most all graphic novels. He is "just trying to protect his family" but he will do whatever he must toward that end. Sounds kind of post-modern, doesn't it?



Good situational ethics.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Sulu is gone, but I want to know where O'hura went after she answered the door.



It's a whole Star Trek theme, isn't it. I wonder if Spock will show up!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> It's a whole Star Trek theme, isn't it. I wonder if Spock will show up!



Or Kirk! Wouldn't it be great to find out that Shatner is the real top dog at "The Company."


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2007)

Any comments, questions, or thoughts on this weeks installment?

Here are a couple to get things started:

1. Why is Peter so gullible? You'd think he'd use his mind reading ability more often.

2. Where does Bob get all of his information about the heroes?


----------

